# Anti co-sleeping commercial just aired



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen this tv comercial that warns that more children die from co-sleeping than ___________(I forget what the comparison was I was so shocked!) . It was really appalling. Does anyone know if there anything that can be done to counter this?


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

who funds this commercial?


----------



## mandalin24kd (Dec 31, 2007)

That's awful!!! How do we stop it!


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

"who funds this commercial?"

Honestly I was so flabberghasted I didn't catch it. DH says it looked like a gov't agency... He thought he saw a website at the bottom of the commercial. I am trying to figure it out...

I think it has somethign to do with this :
http://theringleader.blogspot.com/20...-month-in.html

a blog I came across when tryign to find out more about the commercial


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

found more - a co-sleeping mom posted about it on Babycenter:

http://boards.babycenter.com/n/pfx/f...1178&tid=38054

Apparently I think it's Philadelphia Human Services

She included this link in her post:
http://www.13wham.com/news/local/sto...4-4ed85f4875a9


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder, can we log complaint to the Dpeartment of Human Services?


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

That's an outright lie! Studies done by uninterested third parties show that incidences of babies dying of SIDS is actually higher in crib-sleepers. They think it's because:

-babies sleep deeper without others in bed
-babies' body rythms will match up to those nearby, therefore can be irregular without
-parents are much more aware of baby's breathing when sleeping together and in some cases parents have been there when the baby stopped breathing (ie due to sleep apnea) and saved him. That's what freaks me out about the crib and why I crank the monitor.


----------



## locksmama (Jun 7, 2007)

my friends were out east over the holidays and told me all about it. they were appalled by it and said it was ridiculous!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

well let me know what we can do and I'll do it. Can someone find an email address...I'm inundated with poop and kids right now.

Don't ask.


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know how to go about fighting this... Maybe I should go over to the activism thread and see if they have any ideas? Should we just start complaining to the Departments of Human Resources involved?

I wonder if crib manufacturers are behind this somewhere?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryTheres* 

I wonder if crib manufacturers are behind this somewhere?

Probably. They fund groups like the AAP, so...


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

At least 57 infants have died since the beginning of 2006 as a result of parents and babies "co-sleeping" or *infants sleeping in unsafe places such as sofas, cushioned chairs or cluttered cribs* , city officials said today.
Ummmm that is not cosleeping. Its irresponsible to say that 57 infants have died due to cosleeping and then include those who died in cribs or sleeping on sofas/chairs. Those are not responsible sleeping arrangements in the first place- I guess sofas or chairs might be if the parent is supervising or something but it sounds as though that is not happening.

57 kids haven't died due to cosleeping- many of those kids just died from negligence.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

I want them to say how many of those 57 died from "cosleeping" vs the other three items listed.

I would also like to know how close a vaccination was received prior to the incident.

Someone posted a PSA a while back that Pennsylvania is just waiting for a cosleeping baby to die (with parents that are not obese, drunk, or drugged) so they can have someone to prosecute and support their agenda. Sounds like they have none, so they tossed it in with this garbage.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Blueridgewoman - also about that quote:

I don't want to trivialize the tragedy here, but what's the size of the population in which this loss was recorded? Can we compare that rate of infant death to infant death from other causes: abuse, accident, disease, malnutrition, homicide?

It sucks that families are being told *not* to co-sleep when it's as safe as anything (safer than crossing the street), and when it's so useful to breastfeeding, bonding, and preserving parental sanity.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Gotta love this statement:

Quote:

"One Death is Too Many."
Can we outlaw/ban vaccinations and cribs then? Perhaps we should outlaw vehicles? Candy? MIC toys?

Also noted that one county refuses to participate in this...they admit that it is NOT the issue that it's being made out to be.

And you have to love the ped that says what she is "required" to spout off, then straight up says she cosleeps also.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I hear you, MeepyCat.... I completely agree and would love to see that information.

And what about the research that says that its good for babies to sleep near their mothers because it regulates their breathing and, often, hearing and feeling their mother breathing reminds them to breathe as well? It's like kangaroo care in the hospital. I just find the whole argument full of holes- and you're absolutely right- they're just WAITING for someone to prosecute. Totally sick when you are waiting for a baby to die to prove your point.


----------



## locksmama (Jun 7, 2007)

the real problem is just like Dr. Mckenna says. It is never the circumstances that are cited just the overall situation. Dying from co-sleeping is not the problem--dying from an unsafe cosleeping situation is the problem. Why don't they ever address that? And how many crib deaths are there in that area? That whole quote that woman makes in the spot about if there is just one chance in a million don't do it, well there is a chance your child can die in a crib or taking them in the car and so on...what a stupid arguing point. Just like Dr. Mckenna says..."bad science."


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Totally agree with all of you, of course. The commercial was sooo bad because it was like a drunk driving commercial. Seriously. If it were informational/balanced, i.e., if they had said something like 'children can die in unsafe co-sleeping arrangements, we don't recommend it but if you choose to do it please talk to your doctor about how to do it safely' then I wouldn't be so upset (even though that would be obviously skewed as well). But this commercial was just as jarring and as unequivocal as a drunk driving commercial. To the point, where my husband and I both momentarily doubted ourselves. It needs to be pulled imho.

I don't understand how this is okay but to run informational commericals on the befits of breastfeeding isn't okay/allowed. Oh wait, I guess I do understand --- but it's not right!!


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaduck* 
Also noted that one county refuses to participate in this...they admit that it is NOT the issue that it's being made out to be.

Missed that - what county was it?


----------



## theyOWNme (Dec 30, 2007)

I've found the actual commercial on this site for anyone that wants to see it

http://www.13wham.com/mediacenter/local.aspx

search *Philadelphia Public Service Announcement* and there will be a # 1 and # 2

I sleep with my daughters and find that we all sleep better that way. I always wake up in the same position I fell asleep in. Actually, one day I was sleeping with one of them on the side of the edge (she is 2 months old and doesn't roll over yet) and my DH sat on the bed on that side. I woke up in a panic from a dead sleep as soon as I felt that and he hadn't sat on her; wasn't even close.
How about telling people to be cautious when co-sleeping, or describing the benefits?


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theyOWNme* 
I've found the actual commercial on this site for anyone that wants to see it

http://www.13wham.com/mediacenter/local.aspx

search *Philadelphia Public Service Announcement* and there will be a # 1 and # 2

I sleep with my daughters and find that we all sleep better that way. I always wake up in the same position I fell asleep in. Actually, one day I was sleeping with one of them on the side of the edge (she is 2 months old and doesn't roll over yet) and my DH sat on the bed on that side. I woke up in a panic from a dead sleep as soon as I felt that and he hadn't sat on her; wasn't even close.
How about telling people to be cautious when co-sleeping, or describing the benefits?

I'm glad you posted that. The commercial is completely ridiculous - that baby is shown sleeping on it's face! Of course a baby is going to smother on its face! But if you put a baby on its back, it will be just fine.

I coslept with my 2 years younger sister as a kid and with my mother and sisters when I was older. Myself, my middle sister and my mother all coslept with my baby sister. At the same time (California King). We had no other choice - It was a 1 bedroom apartment, and we were glad to have it. (My other sister slept on the couch in the living room)

This was back when they were telling us to put babies on their tummies so that they wouldn't choke on their own vomit (like rock stars)









We had a bookcase style headboard, which is where we put the baby (on her BACK!), so that no one would squish her. She slept there, with my touching her with one hand, until she was about a year old and didn't fit in the shelf. She's 12 now. To this day, I sleep in that position, and I wake up with neck cramps!









I would like to cosleep, but my husband has been known to cut himself, and even set himself on fire, without noticing, so I'm afraid to have the baby in bed when he is there. We are planning on getting a sidecar for my side of the bed.


----------



## greeba (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeepyCat* 
Blueridgewoman - also about that quote:

It sucks that families are being told *not* to co-sleep when it's as safe as anything (safer than crossing the street), and when it's so useful to breastfeeding, bonding, and preserving parental sanity.

I was told by a pediatrician that we shouldn't cosleep. she also made it sound like we were abusing our DS for not vaxing.

Whatever.


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

I saw this commercial too, and really want to complain! There was also a segment on the local news in Philly about co-sleeping. There was some chick whose baby died when the father rolled over, so she's out there trying to warn everyone. Of course, they never say whether or not ther was drinking or drugs involved. It makes me so angry!!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueridgewoman* 
Ummmm that is not cosleeping. Its irresponsible to say that 57 infants have died due to cosleeping and then include those who died in cribs or sleeping on sofas/chairs. Those are not responsible sleeping arrangements in the first place- I guess sofas or chairs might be if the parent is supervising or something but it sounds as though that is not happening.

57 kids haven't died due to cosleeping- many of those kids just died from negligence.

I totally agree. You can't lump all those cases together. Damn people.


----------

